# Help lighting my Aquanano 40



## pinchez (16 Jun 2013)

Hi everyone this is my first post, hope you don't mind me jumping straight in asking for help 

I've recently set up a aquanano 40 which is a 55 litre 40x40x40 cube. I have a fine black gravel/sand substrait, quite a few (easy care) plants, salt and pepper cories, celestial pearl danios, ember tetras and cherry red shrimp.

I would really like to replace the rather dim stock light with something that will help my plant growth as well as show off the colours of the fish. I'm on a budget and really can't spend more the £50 or the wife will be pickling a couple of things I'm rather attached to!!!

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## dagzz (7 Jul 2013)

*Small Planted Tropical Aquarium LED Lighting 64 LED's  - All Pond Solutions*
*i got 3 aquanano 30 and have the 32 led on them soo good for the price*


----------



## squid102 (8 Jul 2013)

Are you wanting to increase the lighting level in the tank or just change the colour of the light?

I also have an Aquanano 40 and added an additional 9w light that I already had, similar to the Arcadia Arc Pod. However, I then ran into problems with lack of CO2 for several of the plants. If you add more light, they will need more Co2 and ferts. I've now gone back to the original 18w light (and getting co2!)

Remember, although advertised as 55l alot is in the back filter so the main planted part of the tank holds about 44l. If its just the colour of the Aquaone Daylight bulb you don't like then you could just replace with their tropical one or daylight/tropical one -  Aqua One (PL-18W) T5 Lighting Tubes - Buy with confidence at Aquarium Parts It's exactly the same, except for the colour.

I had the same problem in a different Aquaone tank and changing from their daylight bulb to the daylight/tropical one made it look so much better.


----------



## jimbo (23 Aug 2013)

dagzz said:


> Small Planted Tropical Aquarium LED Lighting 64 LED's - All Pond Solutions
> i got 3 aquanano 30 and have the 32 led on them soo good for the price


 
Dose this light grow plants OK? I have a 30L tank that's basically the same as the aquanano only it came with an 18 watt PL which I think is a bit much WPG going low tech. I was thinking about an LED but it seems I can find nothing but conflicting information for lighting Nano tanks. I'm thinking an 11 or 13 watt now?


----------



## pinchez (23 Aug 2013)

Forgot about this thread, been really busy pond building!

I did end up going for the "HMD-C4 Small Aquarium LED Lighting 64 LED's" which is a an improvement on the original light but doesn't look as nice as the T5 lighting I have an my 300L Tank. Didn't know you can get different bulbs for the original Aquanano light fitting, now this as got me thinking!

I lost all my shrimp one by one (think they were just from a bad batch) lost 3 of the 6 CPD's but all 3 of these looked deformed (banana shaped) the other 3 are a normal shape and doing well. Still got all 6 ember tetras and my cories keep having babies and a few have survived and doing well. Also have 3 Assassin snails that have given me 3 babies with lovely coloring's.

I've been dosing daily with easycarbo and profito as per instructions, some plants are doing better than others and not really sure if this having any effect.


----------

